# Victor Victorious, lol



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Latest pics after his big bath today......................





































He is one little hooligan!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

he looks so cuddley bless him..i bet he's spoilt


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh Chrissy he is just so gorgeous!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

He aint my friend at the moment, in a big sulk cos of bathing him


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha bath time is fun isnt it! Although I'm quite lucky with Alfie as he quite enjoys being in the water, Lola hates it though lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG-he is seriously gorgeous pre bath and after,C..make room for this mushroom love


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Just lush.....little tiny cute furbaby


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> OMG-he is seriously gorgeous pre bath and after,C..make room for this mushroom love


Oh wish I could Kels, got farrrrrrrrrr too many boys as it is


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh wish I could Kels, got farrrrrrrrrr too many boys as it is


PPLlllzzzzz...okay,okay but if your not keeping him at least let us lot vet his new family...and they better be the b*****s too


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

OK that's a deal


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Aww he's a cutie pie...looks all snuggly!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kermit-thinks he's gorgeous too-he keeps pawing his picture


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG I wanna cuddle him big time! he looks so sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

You know I'd love to cuddle a furball like this! Dont think I have actually ever been in human contact with something so furbally (think i made that word up)and cute lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love it-furballyYou saying your oh isn't furbally-thats a bit rude TBut i won't tell him


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Kermit-thinks he's gorgeous too-he keeps pawing his picture


Errrrmm Siamese x Persian, nah, I don't think so. Not my style, pmsl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Love it-furballyYou saying your oh isn't furbally-thats a bit rude TBut i won't tell him


Hee hee, chuckling at that!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Errrrmm Siamese x Persian, nah, I don't think so. Not my style, pmsl


Be a bit difficult since Kermiy's a boy but stranger things happen at sea


----------

